# rig trip



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

friends of mine ran an overnight this weekend and this is what they got. i know there are a few on here that went on the charter so hope fully they will have more pics and the story to go with them.



















can someone confirm this as a kitty mitchell


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Yep- FWC calls them speckled hind officially and in PC they are commonly known as Strawberry Grouper as well...


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that's a mess of fish. Nice haul, fellas. Heck of a trip.


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

DAM DID YALL LEAVE ANY FISH HA HA HA .... NICE CATCH :usaflag


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my god, did you leave any fish in the gulf?


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Country, I met you at the dock, I was the big dumb lookin guy that Josh said was on the forum. Yes, It was one hell of a trip. Weather was awesome, water was blue, blue, blue!!!! And we caught fish until we had no room for more and no more ice!!! Over all, I can't remember the numbers, but we brought home plenty of Beeliners (some of pretty good size), a King Mack, limit of jacks (and big Jacks at that), the grouper (whatever it was), bunch of Chicken Dolphin which decided to just show up out of nowhere and swarm the boat. It was madness for about 15 minutes plucking out fish after fish from just under the boat. After that headed down the hill to the Beer Can where we slayed the Yellowfin. I think we went 4 for 4 or 5 for 5 on YFT, all caught trolling. Also had a couple nice blackfin mixed in. Never put a scale on the Tunas, but biggest was estimated around 90 and several others around 40-50. No monsters, but constant action on quality fish. also mixed in a couple nice cow dolphin. Here's some pics....


























Biggest YFT








Big Blackfin



















Special Thanks to Capt. Brian, Josh, and Ben for all their hard work and knowledge. This is the second year in a row we've gone out on the Crowd Pleezer and let me tell you, they know how to catch fish. First class accomodations, hospitality, and an unblievable amount of fishing knowledge. We are already working on another trip later in the year, as well as our annual trip in May. I would strongly recommend this Captain, Crew, and boat to anyone looking for an awesome adventure. It doesn't get any better!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for adding the pics and story


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

nice catch! Someone will be eating well for a while!


----------

